# Serpent Mini 25mm - Replacement Glass



## Deckie (2/11/16)

Afternoon our esteemed vendors 

Will any vendors be getting replacement glasses for the Serpent Mini 25? This is a very popular RTA & I honestly think their are a truck load in circulation by now so getting spares shouldn't be a high risk.

Thank you in advance

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/16)

Hey we have 22 and 25's glasses on route Here is SA at the moment but pending customs  Will post as soon as we have them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/16)

Yay just been released so should be in by Friday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (2/11/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey we have 22 and 25's glasses on route Here is SA at the moment but pending customs  Will post as soon as we have them.


Thanks for responding @Sir Vape


----------



## ettiennedj (30/11/16)

@Sir Vape , when will you guys be re-stocking the 25mm replacement glass?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

